# Connor Swallowed a Penny - Maybe (HELP!)



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

We think Connor swallowed a penny, though we aren't sure. A penny fell to the ground he went for it, we didn't get to him in time and we can't find the penny anywhere on the floor. The vet told us to give him 2 tablespoons of hydrogen peroxide to force vomiting. He has vomited all of his dinner, but no sign of the penny. The vet think an x-ray is next to see if it's in him. Anybody have any experience with swallowed coins? Not sure what to do.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well of course you will have to follow your vets recommendation but personally I think a penny would work its way through with fewer complications than many of the items I've heard have made that passage. Good luck to Conner.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

*"I think a penny would work its way through with fewer complications than many of the items I've heard have made that passage."*

*I do believe that's the most eloquent way I've ever heard that put. Yeah Scarlett has passed few things that we were unaware had gone missing. If you're really worried you can use canned pumpkin, and/or boiled chicken and rice in small amounts for helping little Abe pass on thru. I personally wouldnt worry since theres no sharp edges. *

*- Brandon*


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

You were wise to call the vet right away. The thing about coins is.. sometimes they stay in place and start to dissolve.. an xray would show where it is and if it was moving.. If still in the stomach the vet could easily retrieve it.. It will all be fine, trust your vet. WIll keep you in my thoughts.
http://www.askthevetspets.com/d2004-03.asp


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Oh, let's just say I've found a couple in the yard the last few months.........


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Like a fool and his money, coins too shall pass...
Erica


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Update: After some serious vomiting the penny did not make an appearance. We went to the vet last night and Connor had an xray. Sure enough the penny was right there in his intestines, which is apparently a good thing because stomach acid is what wears off the copper coating and the zinc begins to dissolve into the bloodstream and lead to major medical problems. My vet asked me to call the ASPCA animal poison line, which costs $60 ($75 if the vet makes the call!). The vet at the ASPCA said that because the penny was in his intestine already that a high fiber diet would most likely work to pass it in the stool.

Sure enough, at 6:30a Connor went #2 and I used a pair of rubber gloves and bingo - found the penny. Some of the copper was indeed corroded, but he seems perfectly healthy today.

So, when all was said and done it cost $293 to get a penny.

Here's a pic of Connor waiting to get his xray.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm glad that everything came out okay. 

He sure is a handsome pup. He looks very proper sitting up there waiting for his turn.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

It was a very long night for Connor and me. I now refer to him as Connor, the juvenile delinquent.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Glad everything turned out good! Connor is too cute!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Are you gonna frame the penny? Can I see a Pic? Connor is such a Handsome Guy! Work on the "Drop It" command, it's never to early to start!! We had issues with beer bottle caps for a few months...had to be quicker than The Nibbler, if they missed the trash can!! Our across the room toss was stilted for a while!! Silly Humans, Silly Puppies!

Glad everything came out OK!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Well at least Connor gave me my Connor fix with his antics 

I sure am glad that everything came out alright. Better keep that penny and put it in his scrapbook.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He was lightning fast in grabbing the penny and swallowing it. We are working on drop it/leave it, but he's acting like a slow learner. I will post a pic of the penny later today.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm glad Connor is alright! On a cairn terrier list a few years ago, a cairn terrier puppy died from ingesting a penny (or pennies, not certain), he was under ten pounds at the time. Seems rather foolish to produce coins with zinc..not safe for pets or kids.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

They are amazing how fast they swallow things! I haven't gotten over the sock from last week. Thank goodness she threw that up before the vet needed to get involved.

Glad Connor is ok now. I LOVE his picture.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

He is so innocent looking! Well, a penny is worth a thousand words--is there anything that you would like to say to Connor? He probably loved the trip to the vet and all the extra attention. You can tell that you are a seasoned dog owner. Calmly using rubber gloves to find the magic penny. I'm glad that Connor (and you) are going to be fine.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Haha, I love that picture. The look on his face is like "Mommy nooooo!"


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I know EXACTLY what you mean... This weekend, Simon "half-passed" some tennis ball cover. :no:
He had just finished poo'ing, and started sitting doing these crazy circles. I know (unfortunately from experience) that this means there's something wrong "back there", so I stood him up, lifted his tail, and, sure enough...... tennis ball cover.
Gently pulled (after rubber gloves were put on), and it all came out fine......
Had it not pulled easily, it would have been off to the vets.
I have NO IDEA where the tennis ball came from- I only let him play with them when we are together....


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Conner is just WAY too CUTE!!!! Loved the picture! I think "The Adventures of Conner" is fast becoming my favorite area of the forum! So glad all is well - but don't think that's much of a return on your penny's worth of investment . . . . unless you count puppy kisses, & then it's priceless! Hey - maybe that could be a new commercial - 

Dropped change ............$0.01
Vet bills & x-rays.......$293.00
Puppy Kisses ...........PRICELESS!​
​


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

He is just TOO cute! I am so glad things " worked out " for him. 
Sorry, couldn't resist. :doh:
We know we love our babies when we rejoice in the poops/ There are so many things that we just don't think of as a danger. Rusty and Penny's breeder have a retired beauty that swallowed a penny about 2 years ago.. she was 9 at the time.. She came so close to death because they had no idea she had swallowed it. She had metal in her system and it was a close call... hense my advice to you. 
Way to go Conner !! You are a lucky lad with a family that loves you bunches.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm glad you got it looked into. My vet told us that pennies made after 1983 can be fatal if swallowed. I had no idea!!! Now I make sure he's not around when we empty our pockets. That would be terrible.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, my primary vet just emailed me to say the same thing about post-1983 pennies. Of course, once it's swallowed there's no way of knowing the year. We've decided to rid the house of all pennies and ban pennies from entering the house.:doh:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh he looks so stoic waiting for his xray, what a cutie!
I am glad everything came out OK!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I can tell you if you ever offer me a penny for my thoughts, I will not take it. :no::yuck:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ggdenny said:


> So, when all was said and done it cost $293 to get a penny.


HA! Not a very good ROI is it? Glad he's ok


----------

